# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si ndryshohet emri i anetarsimit ne forum?

## Robbery

Si mund ta ndryshoj emrin e anetarsimit?

----------


## davidd

me sa di une duhet ti dergosh mesazh admin, sjam i sigurt

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Per te nderruar emrin e anetaresimit Mjafton te komunikoni me Albo Administratorin e forumit... Mund te kontaktoni duke i cuar nje mesazh privat MP...


Me respekt,

Deni_Boy*

----------


## loneeagle

> *Per te nderruar emrin e anetaresimit Mjafton te komunikoni me Albo Administratorin e forumit... Mund te kontaktoni duke i cuar nje mesazh privat MP...
> 
> 
> Me respekt,
> 
> Deni_Boy*


Edhe une dua ta ndryshoj pseudonimin ne forum, I kam derguar mesazh 100 here edhe askush sme ka kthyer pergjigje. A ka ndonje menyre tjeter???/

----------


## the admiral

> Edhe une dua ta ndryshoj pseudonimin ne forum, I kam derguar mesazh 100 here edhe askush sme ka kthyer pergjigje. A ka ndonje menyre tjeter???/


lol. ti mos e ndrysho fare. ke emer shume te bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> lol. ti mos e ndrysho fare. ke emer shume te bukur


ahahah kur hapa llogarin ne 2002 u mundova per j&g nuk me lejoj u mundova per emrin shkurt juli nuk me lejoj ateher nga inati vendosa 4 yje. I am kinda of tired though dua ta ndryshoj 100 here i kam derguar email as e marrin mundimin te me thone jo te pakten, lazy bastards :P

----------


## Robbery

> ahahah kur hapa llogarin ne 2002 u mundova per j&g nuk me lejoj u mundova per emrin shkurt juli nuk me lejoj ateher nga inati vendosa 4 yje. I am kinda of tired though dua ta ndryshoj 100 here i kam derguar email as e marrin mundimin te me thone jo te pakten, *lazy bastard*s :P


ahahaha...ja po e provoj une t'i dergoj nje mes ketij albos e te shohim..

----------


## Robbery

Po administratoret edhe kur shohin keto tema duhet te vihen pak ne pune...mah..

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Abbia pazienza.... ogni uno ha i suoi tempi.... Pa merak cdo tem lexon Admini ose Super Moderatori... duhet te keni pak durim..*

----------


## loneeagle

> ahahaha...ja po e provoj une t'i dergoj nje mes ketij albos e te shohim..


ME THUAJ NESE TA NDRYSHOJNE NICK.

----------


## Marya

> ahahah kur hapa llogarin ne 2002 u mundova per j&g nuk me lejoj u mundova per emrin shkurt juli nuk me lejoj ateher nga inati vendosa *4 yje*. I am kinda of tired though dua ta ndryshoj 100 here i kam derguar email as e marrin mundimin te me thone jo te pakten, lazy bastards :P


pse genjen tani
sepse kur shkruajme ndonje fjale te pahijshme na del gjithmon 4 yje si fjala
m*** :buzeqeshje:

----------

